# WIP hellbrute "emperor's children"



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey so I seen my hellbrute in a corner in my office and figured you are next lol. So here it is a WIP hell brute of the E.C. in favour of fulgrim whos comin out.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Did you use nail polish to achieve that finish on the pink areas?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Seeing this project makes me wish that GW would actually release a proper hellbrute kit.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lovely work, what/how did you achieve the purple though? I'm hoping to do something in the eventual future that has purple and red as the main colours.


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Strangely enough that nail polish you see in one of the pics was the colour I thought would make a good pink for emperors children lol.

The hell brute model I actually like  not sure why just seems cluncky and not made well "ie" chaotic. Biggest issue is on the side where the armour meets the flesh...there is NO detail at all.

The purple is basecoat liche purple, dry brushed warplock purple mixed with very little white "may not be needed step lol" Coat of nuln oil. Followed by a very very thin coat of pink dry "think it is called changeling.

That's actually what I finished all the armour with pink and purple spots to give it a more....common look.


----------



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

*Finished hell brute E.C.*

Here he is all done my first Emperors children hell brute CC loved as always


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I really like the finish on the flat surfaces of the armour, reminds me of old chipped wood like this,


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Turned out fantastic. Loving that shade of purple. I'm looking forward to seeing more of this force.


----------

